# Coming 2 1/2year old Crit.



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well all i really see different fromt he one a month ago..hes more butt high...but being only 2 1/2 thats expected.

Charlie was the same way....it felt like he was ALWAYS butt high when he was growing....but now hes 6 and hes really evened out...its just gonna be a waiting game for ya until he finishes growing. everything else i think you touched on.

but hes looking GOOD!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Weight is good. Bone is good. Over at the knee is not an issue at the amount he is (just a looks thing, not an unsoundness). 
He is standing over a bit more ground than a few months ago. He is a bit sickle hocked and the rest you have noted. He has a fairly nice shoulder.. a bit steep. What is that around his right hind ankle? Looks like he bunged himself up? Almost looks like a curb forming in his right hind hock in the last picture. 

I have said this before (and gotten argument here.. which is fine.. we don't need to agree). The majority of horses that are butt high as yearlings WILL be butt high as adult horses. They just do not even up that much MOST of the time (Most is not All). 

This is a good looking horse. Are you ground driving him yet? He is old enough for that and some long lining.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Elana said:


> Weight is good. Bone is good. Over at the knee is not an issue at the amount he is (just a looks thing, not an unsoundness).
> He is standing over a bit more ground than a few months ago. He is a bit sickle hocked and the rest you have noted. He has a fairly nice shoulder.. a bit steep. What is that around his right hind ankle? Looks like he bunged himself up? Almost looks like a curb forming in his right hind hock in the last picture.
> 
> I have said this before (and gotten argument here.. which is fine.. we don't need to agree). The majority of horses that are butt high as yearlings WILL be butt high as adult horses. They just do not even up that much MOST of the time (Most is not All).
> ...



Right hind ankle is just some vet wrap, was on for probably about an hour before I decided just to take it off. Scraped himself a few months ago, that healed up, and he scraped himself again yesterday. As for a curb forming in his hind hock, could be, or could just be the angle. Trying to get good photos of him at the moment isnt too fun. 

Here are some other photos from today, didnt post them as I feel like they may do more harm than good:lol:

































Thanks for the crit!! Like hearing what other people see


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Not to bring back an old thread.....just wanted to share some more updated photos....


























I think hes looked the best yet in these pics here, in my opinion anyways...


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree! I like him. All the things you stated before I agree with, so I am no help whatsoever. He is croup high, but so is my guy, and we do great!

What are you planning on doing with him?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> I agree! I like him. All the things you stated before I agree with, so I am no help whatsoever. He is croup high, but so is my guy, and we do great!
> 
> What are you planning on doing with him?



Plan for him is for him to be my all around horse. Will mainly be a trail horse, but I like to mess around with both English and Western riding, so....would like to show him a bit as he gets older, dont expect to win much, just more for fun


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this an almost-level horse I see? It can't be...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Is this an almost-level horse I see? It can't be...



Hahah I know right!!! When I first saw this pic I couldnt believe it either, and to top it off, the ground is level where he was standing!! I think this is the most level he has been yet to be honest!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Still butt high and more filled out. Stand by my original critique. Like the filling out.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Elana said:


> Still butt high and more filled out. Stand by my original critique. Like the filling out.



Thanks Elana! Do you think he is getting more filled out because he is walking around more, and getting more to eat than he was at the boarding barn? Because Im pretty sure he is getting less exercise here than he was there....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree, this is the best he's looked yet! 

That IS an almost level horse I see! And more muscular too!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I agree, this is the best he's looked yet!
> 
> That IS an almost level horse I see! And more muscular too!


Thank you!! I think so too, Ill be honest though, Ive been obsessing over his weight, and how much he is getting to eat. He is actually on a really cheap grain right now....couldnt find what he was getting before so when I moved him to the house about 2months ago, I slowly switched him to a new feed, more hay throughout the day....and he isnt stalled at all anymore, and he seems to be enjoying life a lot more. Thanks again THR!!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

He will thicken and grow more as he continues to mature. I have never, ever, ever seen a horse that did not grow from their 2 year old year to their 4 year old year. My bet is that he will be taller, thicker, and stronger next year, then slowly taper off - my mare grew a hand from the spring of her three year old year til the winter of her four year old year, and my bet is he'll level off completely as well.

It's basically the difference between a 16/17 year old teenager and a 25 year old. HUGE difference. He's just not done growing yet anymore than a teenager is.

Good food helps (obviously). Being out and walking in the pasture also helps her bone density. Keep the great care going - you are doing a fantastic job and he is super cute.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> He will thicken and grow more as he continues to mature. I have never, ever, ever seen a horse that did not grow from their 2 year old year to their 4 year old year. My bet is that he will be taller, thicker, and stronger next year, then slowly taper off - my mare grew a hand from the spring of her three year old year til the winter of her four year old year, and my bet is he'll level off completely as well.
> 
> It's basically the difference between a 16/17 year old teenager and a 25 year old. HUGE difference. He's just not done growing yet anymore than a teenager is.
> 
> Good food helps (obviously). Being out and walking in the pasture also helps her bone density. Keep the great care going - you are doing a fantastic job and he is super cute.



Thank you! I think hes going to look pretty decent when hes mature. Considering what he looked like when I bought him, any improvement is a plus! But honestly, I love the way he has matured thus far. Not saying he is anywhere close to perfect, or ideal, but what horse is? And he works for me, so....

As for him growing, Im guesstamating him at 15.1hh or so. I know he is def 15hh, as thats what he was quite a few months ago. Funny thing is, when we were trying to figured out how tall he'd get, my vet, farrier, and fellow barn members didnt think he'd get any taller than 15.3hh....we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Growing horses go butt high until the rest catches up, I have seen it over and over again. You should start to see that slow down a bit now. He has a very nice build and looks well taken care of. Is he reining or cutting bred?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Spotted said:


> Growing horses go butt high until the rest catches up, I have seen it over and over again. You should start to see that slow down a bit now. He has a very nice build and looks well taken care of. Is he reining or cutting bred?



It sure has slowed down!! As he was growing up, it was constant, but honestly since he turned 2 it has slowed down quite a bit, even more so now that he is past that 2.5year mark.....thanks so much Spotted!


And to answer your question....as far as I know he is neither....breeder bred him for barrels, lol.....got the speed(well was supposed to) from his TB side, and his looks, and intelligence from his Paints/QH's side.....here is his bloodlines

Rodeo Time Paint


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

3months later....just 3months short of his 3rd bday!

















All shaggy in his winter coat!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it sad that when you said "All shaggy in his winter coat" and then I saw him, my first thought was "That looks like Aires' summer coat!"? ROFL!

He's looking good! You know where his faults lie, so no critique I can give. He's a horse now, not an awkward baby! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Is it sad that when you said "All shaggy in his winter coat" and then I saw him, my first thought was "That looks like Aires' summer coat!"? ROFL!
> 
> He's looking good! You know where his faults lie, so no critique I can give. He's a horse now, not an awkward baby! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahahah thats too funny!!! How is Aires doing nowadays? Havent heard, or seen much about him, but then again, havent been on too much so. 

But yeah, at this point Im fully aware of his faults, just like to show people updates, and that as fugly as he was, hes usable


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires is good. He's not gonna like me come spring because we are seriously going to work. I want to enter him in the schooling show at our new barn come summer. He's hit about 16.1hh now. The BO at our new barn just adored him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is maturing but he is still down hill. Nice horse.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Aires is good. He's not gonna like me come spring because we are seriously going to work. I want to enter him in the schooling show at our new barn come summer. He's hit about 16.1hh now. The BO at our new barn just adored him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here, I dont really have a place to work Rodeo. I work him here and there, but nothing too strenuous, he sits out back more than anything, but once we get this last move out of the way, its on! lol Wow! 16.1hh!!!! Rodeo is probably right at 15hh Id say, need to measure him, and I have a hard enough time getting on, couldnt imagine him being 16.1! haha



Elana said:


> He is maturing but he is still down hill. Nice horse.


Thanks Elana, he sure is down hill still, but not as much as he was there for a good while. He has another 3months before he turns 3, we'll see how he shapes up in the next few years


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Rodeo is filling out nice! Of course I've told you before how much I like him !


----------

